# Using Watchmakers Silicone Sealant When Closing Watch



## Ltempus (Sep 21, 2008)

I would appreciate anyone sharing their experience on how to properly apply
jeweler's silicone sealant when one is replacing the case back on an Invicta automatic watch, or any watch for that matter.

Perhaps I shouldn't have, but I regulated the speed of one of my automatic
Invictas which was about 15-20 seconds off per day (I only tampered with
the +/- screw, nothing else), so now it is less than 3 seconds a day off. 
But before I fully tighten the back of the case I want to make sure I seal it properly with the Watchmakers Silicone X Sealant I got from Boston Watch Exchange.

Thank you very much for any advice you might have.


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

Silicone grease is just used to lubricate the gasket so it does not grab and tear. A light coat on the entire gasket, just enough so it looks wet, no globs.


----------



## dsutton24 (Nov 29, 2008)

Put a tiny blob (about the size of a BB or 2-3 grains of rice) in the palm of your hand, and spread it around with your index finger until it forms a circle about the size of the gasket. Lay the gasket on the ring of grease, and wipe it with your finger. Turn it over and wipe it again. You should see a uniform, shiney surface on the gasket, with no globs of grease extending from the edges of the gasket. 

If you do get too much grease on the gasket, just put it back in the palm of your hand and wipe it with your finger, and eventually you'll get a even, thin film of grease on the gasket. 

The palm of your hand should be pretty dry by now. Take your case back, and lightly holding the edge against your palm, rotate it a couple of times. This will put a verrrry light coat of grease on the case back threads. Wipe out the case back just to be sure, install the gasket, and close up the watch.

The idea is to put a very light film of grease on he gasket and threads... think lube, not sealing.

Enjoy!


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

On the topic of silicone grease, is the watchmaker variety (say, Anchor brand on ePay for example) ANY different than the auto parts or electronics variety? I'm familiar with dielectric greases that are used to seal (waterproof) electrical connectors or lube spark plug boots to the plugs. I suspect that the main criteria for the silicone lube is that it should lubricate parts to protect sealing surfaces and should be chemically inert, but beyond that I don't have a clue. The ePay stuff isn't particularly expensive, but I'd rather not pay twice for something...

Clair


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

Silicone grease is silicone grease.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks, that's what I expected, but I didn't want to overlook something specific to the watch world that I didn't know about because I'm a total noob...

Thanks again!

Clair


----------



## dsutton24 (Nov 29, 2008)

Silicone grease can be bought in small quantities at auto parts stores. It's sold in tiny tubes marked 'Bulb Grease', and one of these will lube dozens of case back gaskets. Also, check your local home-improvement store. It's often sold in similar small packages along with the faucet repair parts. 

It is, in fact the same stuff as the dielectric grease, but I find the small tubes are a lot more convenient. I'm prone to doing clumsy stuff, like stepping on them... less grease equals less mess! 

Enjoy!


----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

Wrong post damn you taptalk


----------



## Kharkfum (Dec 10, 2013)

O-Ring Watch Gasket Lubricant Sealer I simply invested in one of these. I've been using it for a while, and seems to give you the perfect amount of silicone lube every time. You just plop the gasket on the sponge, put the lid on, and turn it one full turn. Open it up, and your gasket is ready to be applied. Couldn't be easier.


----------

